# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  KS update 11

## LambdaFF

Here is the latest update by the LIX Team.
---
Development process step 1
The development process is going very well.

Since our last update we did some new things:  
The test version of housing was designed and developed, this concerns the train mechanism, feeding part, and electronic part. Internal skeleton which will grab whole the inside system was also designed.
Right now all these things will be produced and tested then they will be modified and improved if necessary. 

Our new hired engineer, Sergey has developed and designed a new extruder (head), he is now working on manufacturing it and also as soon as it will be ready, we will test the extruder, improve and integrate it into the new housing. As soon as we can we will provide you some interesting photos.

In parallel, we are working on certifications, right now we have to collect all the necessary conditions which have to be respected to successfully pass the certifications. This will help our engineers to assemble Lix Pen directly on the right way and economize time. 

Thank you!

LIX TEAM
---

----------

